# Pheasant reports: post 'em up!



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

3 men, 2 Labs, and 1 WPG, all fighting for space in a place full of dudes = 6 roosters down, 1 missed, 2 birds flushed out of range, and one hen who _almost_ got shot at by yours truly. Today was a good day. 8)

Just an FWIW- everybody seemed to be polite this year. Guys would turn a different direction rather than cut in front of us, nobody shot in our direction, and everybody seemed to be practicing safe and courteous hunting. It was nice! :shock:


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

4 guys, 1 dog, 2 dead roosters, 1 missed, 14 seen. Oh, and a coyote that now knows not to mess with my pheasants! Everybody was very good mannered this year. Lets keep it up!
Almost forgot, 1 pintail too.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Shot one


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

I got my limit this morning. I will post up some photos on Monday. My Lab Abby did very well, I think she is starting to figure things out when it comes to Pheasants. Lots of people out and there were some a## holes to. There was a big group of 8-9 guys with 3 pointers that thought they owned the field. They would make a turn and expect everyone to get out of there way, they didn't care if you were already out in front going though a patch of cover they were coming though no matter what. I got revenge though. The whole group of them and even there dogs gave me the evil eye as Abby flushed, I shot and she retrieved a bird from a ditch they had just walked though    .

Mark


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Only the third time in my life I havent made it out for opening weekend of phez hunt  
But I think it's fantastic that you guys seem to be doing well....... please post some pics so I can daydream :wink:


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

No birds but 16 bucks later got my dog a bird he also flushed others but missed. Post story and pics later.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

no dog. 4 hunters. went pheasent rabbit and chukar hunting. saw a rooster pheasent but it flew the wrong way in front of farm machinery :evil: and we saw atleast 50 chukars but couldn't get close enough. they'd be there and when you get within shooting distance, they'd leave. we chased them all around then shot a cottontail. it was still fun though


----------



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

good or should i say great day. saw a handful of roosters, a shiz load of quail, and a bunch of woodies. first time we got all three species in one morning. awesome dog work on the roosters and almost a box of shells later we bagged a few birds.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

truly jealous of that quail!!!! congrats! and nice mixed bag!


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

Looks like a day in heaven. Congrats.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

ok so here it is i shot one around 8 this morning but it ended up falling on the other side of the river so i put on my waders to get it and the river was a lot deeper then it looked i hit a sink hole and filled up my waders so i figure i will go for a swim tomorrow and see if i can get it if the other animals haven't yet


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

good luck BRRRR Getting cold right now.


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

I got my two!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Great looking birds GH!!!


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

4 hunters, 4 limits of Roosters. We had a great day.

The biggest key to our success was the access we had to some private ground.

We had only secured one spot prior to the hunt but it was only 5 acres. Fortunately, my neighbor came over last night and asked if we wanted to hunt the 45 acres he had posted, land that his dad owns. We provided the dogs, he provided the ground. A pretty fair trade, one that we were more than happy to oblige.

Even with every post painted at the first field, there were still guys hunting it when we showed up. We were the first ones through the second spot though and managed to find some birds.

We finished filling our limits at the 5 acres. Surprisingly enough, it held the most birds.

Some of the birds we shot. The little guys had a great time. 









Shane


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Comrade Duck said:


> Even with every post painted at the first field, there were still guys hunting it when we showed up.


Congrats! How did this part of the story end? I love hearing what excuses these idiot criminals come up with!


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Fantastic job guys.... sounds like I missed a he11 of a good opener (figures :roll: )
But its great that you got the kids out having a good time, thats really the only thing important to me, is trying to keep my 7 yr old excited and interested.. so far so good ! Again congrats


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

We saw ONE bird all day. He popped up from behind some russian olive trees, surprising us, but I managed to hit him. Apparently not hard enough. He went down behind some other ROs, and my dad watched him pop up and run, never to be seen again. That was IT. Pretty disappointing, considering the outlook. I really need a dog!


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Chaser said:


> I really need a dog!


I watched numerous people without dogs hunt through fields and never see the birds running 50 to 100 feet ahead of them. However even with a good dog you will still have them sneak out of the field ahead!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> ok so here it is i shot one around 8 this morning but it ended up falling on the other side of the river so i put on my waders to get it and the river was a lot deeper then it looked i hit a sink hole and filled up my waders so i figure i will go for a swim tomorrow and see if i can get it if the other animals haven't yet





> We saw ONE bird all day. He popped up from behind some russian olive trees, surprising us, but I managed to hit him. Apparently not hard enough. He went down behind some other ROs, and my dad watched him pop up and run, never to be seen again. That was IT. Pretty disappointing, considering the outlook. I really need a dog!


The other day I asked, "Why hunt without a dog?" I kind of got taken to task for asking the question. Here are two perfect examples of why bird hunters should have a 4-legged buddy by their side. Dogs make ethical hunters out of us. 
Here's my testimony from yesterday:
Scooby was getting birdy as all get-out just beyond my dad. I told Dad to move in behind the dog because there was a bird on the run and Scooby's body language told me this bird was not getting away. Scoob set up a point and up came a rooster. My dad was still hustling up from behind and wasn't set for the shot. He popped off a round and I watched the rooster's leg drop...a crippled bird :x . The rooster flew for several hundred yards before going down. I had our Labradors down below and my dad's Lab marked the bird. We couldn't even see her in the distance by the time she got to where she found that pheasant. Sure enough, she brought Dad his rooster. It was one of the most beautiful retrieves I've ever seen. There's not a man here who would have found that pheasant and it could very well have died a slow death in the field, a life wasted. Now it takes part in the circle of life as a meal for an old man. 
Thank you, dogs, for what you do for us. You make a hunter out of a man.


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

I have often wondered about the guys that hunt chukar without a dog. Sure you may find a covey or two for every 10 that runs around you but how do you find or even look for the birds that are hit as the are soaring off cliffs and once hit fall like shooting stars into a mess of grass and rocks hundreds off feet below.

I have had 3 chukars fall this year and thought they might be lost even with a dog. It is amazing how those dogs use their noses to find downed birds.


----------



## premier (Nov 6, 2009)

First half 2 pups and 1 hen kicked up. Bad place to hunt. Second half, 2 pups, 3 hunters, 7 birds, 6 shot and $35 dollars richer. Good day for me


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

yes i do say we all need dogs but the problem is we are not allowed them where we live but im going to call the landlord first thing tomarow and see what i can do to talk them into it but then my next question is whats the best way to train it?


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

Got 2 yesterday and 1 today  got them on private property


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

My wife and I got seven in two days. She missed a couple opening day and only got one. she did much better today. I wouldn't have wanted to be a rooster getting up in front of her today. She has been going sven years now she is starting to get pretty good, but like all of us she gets into a slump once in a while.

Glad to hear everyone is killing a few birds this year.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

My dad and I are also now up to seven in two days. I can also report that the birds are no longer in possession. They were mighty tasty! 8)


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

Took my little one out on her first hunt. Thanks to TAK for telling me to get there early, we pretty much had the whole place to ourselves and limited out before we ran into other hunters. Got up 8 birds all together, 3 after we limited out. My little girl would get so excited when we would see a pheasant and she would yell, "Get it daddy, get it." Then she just insisted that she carry the pheasants and not dad. Great day, with a great ending. Thanks again TAK.


----------



## byuduckhunter (Dec 2, 2008)

My buddy and I made it out early. Saw a whole bunch of hens but only one rooster. A combine makes a great flusher by the way! My first pheasant!!! Is there a way to tell if a bird is wild or a pen raised released bird?


----------



## DR_DEATH (Sep 10, 2007)

6 guys 3 dogs and 7 birds in the bag. I also had another hunter in the field next to us come over and shoot a bird that my dog was pointing. What a dumbass.. I guess he felt good about getting the bird no matter where or what field it was in. Oh well maybe he will sell he lab and get a pointing dog.


----------



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

Seven guys, two dogs and lots of walking. Got about eight birds up, most hens. Few shots and hard flying roosters, who live for another day. But had three guys up ahead of us, so we turn to go away. They cut right in front of us, what the hell?! So they walked so fast, that I think they just pushed everything in front of us. I kicked myself for not bringing my hawk whistle. Might have helped the runners! To bad the weather was so bad......could you believe how nice it was???

So ended up with one in the bag. With a nice walk with friends and dogs.


----------



## cwp (Nov 25, 2007)

I must say that I have seen more birds this year than the past 10 years combined on the pheasant hunt. Saturday morning I took my 2 boys out with me ans we found 3 hens and 1 rooster. I missed the rooster terribly, but it was a blast to see my dogs work the cover and find the birds. Saturday afternoon I went out with deadI, his dad, and his brother. That afternoon we saw 7 roosters, and if I counted correctly 13 hens. 3 roosters down, 2 missed and 2 that were out of range. Went back out thismorning and found 2 hens and a lone rooster that bit the dust. I don't have any pictures of the birds from saturday (deadI maybe you could post yours), but here is the one from this morning.







I hope to get out this afternoon again.


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

Sat. 8 guys 5 dogs 12 birds 0 for me I missed 3  Sunday me and my daugter got our limits sorry no pics


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

All I know is, I am going to be doing some serious ****/skunk trapping from now on.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

2 more tonight- Scooby pinned 'em both along a fenceline within 3 minutes of each other after having walked for 2 hours without a shot. Saw 3 roosters, 2 hens.


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

Matt B, good times! It was nice to watch dogs work and spend the day with friends. Thanks again for the invite. Hope you get out again and settle a score with those far flushing roosters.


----------

